# First aquascape - advice please?



## kingkano (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey guys,

Tank Dimensions (LxWxH): 24x12x18
Tank Volume (litres or gallons): 23g I beleive
Lighting Intensity(No of Watts) : ?? 3 x24watts with reflectors
Type of Lighting (FL/PL/MH) : T5 FL
No. of Hours your light is on : 9-2 then 5-10
CO2 Injection Rate (bps) : unsure - 2 bottles - 2 cups of sugar 1 spoon wine yeast and some baking soda
Type of CO2 (DIY/Liquid/Tank) : DIY
Method of Injection (e.g. Diffusor/Reactor): 1 on internal filter 1 on airstone
Substrate Used : 2 bags eco-complete
How Thick is your base fert : 3.5"??
How thick is your gravel : 
Liquid Fertilizers Used : flourish
Frequency of fertilization : 1ml per 3 days
Tank Temperature : 24 or so
Type of Filter (overhead/internal/canister) : internal
Filter media used : sponge only
How long has your tank been set up : 8 days
Fish: nil so far - to be - dwarf puffers (8-10) ottocinclus (4-5) small shrimps.
Test kits used (brand and type): irrelevant?
Water change routine: nil so far first one tonite, then every 4 days prolly 50% unless otherwise advised

Describe your question or problem in detail: 

This is the bulk bit then :roll:. Planted this tank a week ago as above. Most stuff is settling well with just the usual crypt melts etc - except for blyxa japonica thats basically not caught at all, its all dying (melting away) - which I understand is the case quite often as its very difficult plant.

If some takes root I might be ok, but if not whats a suggested replacement?? I was trying for mostly sri-lanka or sth east asian plants where I could (for DPs who like them). I was thinking perhaps vallisneria torta (short twisted vallis).

I know the tank is well sparse, I didnt realise those crypts were so so tiny, and I cant plant lilaeopsis to save my life!! I was thinking about adding another 10-20 fleshier crypts in to fill it - suggestions??? Also next to the driftwood 2 large whitish pebble kinda rocks coming hopefully. And behind it slight left, some rotala macrandra was an idea.

Going to test everything tonight and do a 50% water change, then keep my flourish regime up every 2 days and every 4th day do a water change again - for a bit.

Any other suggestions or comments??? All taken healthily, I am just a beginner so want to learn!!

1 other problem is some kinda hair algae *i think* - its long thin thread like, almost spider web like, off wall and plants in current. Was going to add some shrimps if the tank checks out - they might eat it?? Also the water change tonight might sort out any difficiency??

thanks in advance

Ken


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Is that a big piece of driftwood in the back with java fern growing on it?


----------



## kingkano (Jun 2, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Is that a big piece of driftwood in the back with java fern growing on it?


hehe sorry I should explain. There is 1 peice of tall driftwood in the middle with a few ferns and fontalis on it. The back wall is actually a peice of acrylic to which I siliconed gravel and pebbles to cover. I then attached a few java ferns, some java moss, to grow on it, and to cover a few sections eventually. It was originally to give a bit of height and have a different background 

It doesnt show up well enuff in the pics tho. Will post one when I get home that shows the background better :lol:


----------



## kingkano (Jun 2, 2004)

Here is the gravel wall as I was filling the tank. Hope that helps


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I like that background. It will look great when the Java's fill in.
The whole tank is nice.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

definately cool! you should post a DIY article in the DIY forum!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think the biggest problem with your aquascape is the vertical piece of driftwood. It looks way too unnatural for my taste. If the Java fern on the top of the driftwood grows out, making the whole thing look like a tree... maybe, just maybe, it will work depending on the other elements in your scape.

Otherwise, I would keep giving this aquarium more time as it seems very new.

Carlos


----------



## kingkano (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I have an article at another forum, so might repost it here later.

Thanks Carlos. I originally got that driftwood to fill the height (18 is a tall tank for its width). I know it looks weird now, thats why I need to flesh it out, with the rocks and more plants. Am hoping that will but it back into perspective. |And once the fontalis covers a bit of it, it should look a bit like a willow in the wind (as the fontalis blows in teh current). The java ferns may or may not remain then.

thanks


----------



## kingkano (Jun 2, 2004)

scape redone. moved wood, added Alternanthera reineckii rosefoila, some big crypts and some small crypts. Ripped the blyxa as it wasnt growing, and put in vallisneria torta instead. Better??


----------

